# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Mese di riferimento per codici tributo 1040 e 8906

## lucal

Ho da versare con F24 un importo con codice 1040 e relative sanzioni per ravvedimento operoso con codice 8906. Mese pagamento fattura è gennaio 2010, mese ravvedimento è marzo 2010. Cosa inserisco nel campo "mese di riferimento" di entrambi i codici tributo? Potreste aiutarmi, eventualmente anche segnalandomi le fonti, dato che c'è molta confusione in merito? Ringrazio e saluto.

----------


## Contabile

Il riferimento da inserire è al mese che devi ravvedere quindi 01

----------


## lucal

Grazie. Ma è 01 anche per il codice 8906? Ancora grazie.

----------


## michelina

> Grazie. Ma è 01 anche per il codice 8906? Ancora grazie.

  Si, stesso periodo anche per le sanzioni

----------

